# How do you stop a recording in progress



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

I can figger this out. If you try to delete it tells you it's in use. And I haven't found the stop recording button.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Press the Stop button on the remote.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

That doesn't work.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

There are a lot of times when you can't delete a recording, and other times when you can't stop a recording in progress with THAT remote. Even if you can get a recording to stop or the playback of an existing recording went to the end, it may still give you the in use. Not sure which you are running into though. If a recording is in progress, it shows which "TV" is being used to make that recording. You may need to actually use that remote to stop the recording. Even once a recording is completed, TV1 or TV2 (I guess I'm assuming you are in Dual mode here) may be in the process if playing that recording and that would prevent you from deleting a recording. 

I don't have a 622, but if I select something and play it through at 300x, then Cancel when the recording is over, go back and select the same show from the list and pick Delete, it will say "In Use". If instead of deleting it, I Start Over, immediately hit Stop and then pick Delete, it will be gone. Having picked something can leave it "In Use", even if you've played it through to the end. Picking another show frees the 1st from being in use, as does stopping the playback and hitting Delete then. If I don't Delete immediately, I get "In Use" if I try to Delete it, unless I start it again, or actively start something else. Just "Info" of something else doesn't remove the silly "In Use" I get from running to the end of a show. A 622 might not do the same thing as my 942, but it can be the other TV really does have it "In Use" or the "In Use" I see from it being the last thing watched.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The Stop button has always worked for me. I can not remember a single time it has failed. Maybe you have a more complex situation than I like trying to stop it from the wrong TV or something. Does your stop button always fail on both TVs and both remotes? Or does it work in some situtations but not others?


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

On the 942, just press the DVR button ( twice on the 622) and you'll see the list of recorded events, "Select" the event you want to stop, and then you'll see the option "Stop Recording" on the right. It should then stop recording.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

I had this problem. You must be running in dual mode and recording to tv2 (default). If you don't have a 2nd tv hooked up, run it in single mode. You can always use the tv2 remotes stop button. I haven't tried it while recording to tv1.


----------



## jimmino (Feb 7, 2006)

I just had the same problem last night...recording the Oscar's...not knowing how long it would go..I started recording with the option to manual stop. But, when I tried to stop it ...it just kept right on recording. (I am in signel mode)...I had to reboot it to stop recording.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Bill Gates would be so proud


----------



## nascar2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

Red Dwarf said:


> I can figger this out. If you try to delete it tells you it's in use. And I haven't found the stop recording button.


I just had my 622 installed yesterday and was playing with the DVR functions. In order to stop something that I was recording (stop button did not work), I had to go into the timers menu, find the event that was recording, and I was able to stop it there.

Seems like a pain and there should be an easier way.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Press the DVR button twice, Hi-Light the recording and press select. Hi-light the stop button and press select.

Pressing the Stop button used to work with the 921, and it wasn't a good thing.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

It may seem like a pain to go into the menu to stop a recording, but it stops you from inadvertantly stopping a recording by pressing the stop button accidentally, or pressing it to stop playback of another program.


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

Allen Noland said:


> Pressing the Stop button used to work with the 921, and it wasn't a good thing.


I agree, it may seem like a pain doing it this way with the 942/622, but I stopped a few wrong shows on my 921 just hitting the stop button.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Whether you press Stop on the remote or highlight the Stop Recording button in a menu, it still doesn't stop the recording if that recording was started on the "other" TV1/TV2 in Dual mode. I'm always in Dual mode and if something is recording on TV2 (the default, it doesn't have to be initiated there), selecting the item currently recording doesn't even show the Stop Rec. button on TV1 in the menu. If you start viewing the TV2 recording on TV1 and THEN select it from the top of My Recordings, you will get a Stop Rec. item to select. Selecting it won't do anything at all though - except take you back to the My Recordings page. In Dual mode, you have to stop the current recording with the remote for the "TV" that it is using to do the recording. I don't need to go into the menu to pick Stop Rec. if I'm using the "right" remote. Hitting Stop on the remote prompts with an "Are you sure?". There was a time when the remote Stop button flat out canceled the recording, but I think Red Dwarf can stop the recording with the Stop button on the remote or from the menu. He'll just have to use the other remote. If he's in Single mode, nothing I said may apply - I NEVER use Single mode. 

This is 942 behavior in case it isn't the same on a 622.


----------

